# Sunset Lake Ranch - Heather kidded - Nigis done - Myo's next



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK - so since I start baby watch on Monday, with a total of 7 due within 15 days - I thought this might be a little easier than trying to go to different threads - for you all and me!!! LOL!

So today I got udders shaved on the first three girls due. Sunshine - due in 8 days - FF, Fire - due in 9 days - FF, and Grace due in 11 days - seasoned vet LOL!

Sunshine - 142










Fire - 141










Fancy - 139


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

I say twins for all.  happy kidding!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

They all look good hope you get little does if thats what you want. Cant waite to see baby pics.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

sunshines ligs are starting to loosen a little and her udder is a bit larger this morning!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

:clap: Babies soon........... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

I sure hope so .... I am so excited to have a barn full of babies bouncing all over the place!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Geeze- as close as they are due together-they could freshen on the same day ;-). Hope you get some colorful doe kids.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Thank you briana!

I am going to go attempt to shave Grace - she is due April 23rd.... she HATES having her udder touched and lays down, so this will be interesting!

So here is the line up -

Sunshine - April 17
Fire - April 18
Fancy - April 20
Grace - April 23
Pudding - April 25
Legacy - April 29
Heather - May 2


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Teehehe......you are a glutten for punishment with that lineup-LoL.......goodluck......i'll be thinking of ya when i'm nice and toasty sleeping in my covers with nearly all of my kidding done and you'll be on baby watch ;-).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

They all look great! I'm very pleased so far with Fire's udder, she's going to be stunning when filled!

Well....to counteract Breanna's whammy on you, they all won't go the SAME day, just in 2 days with hours in between! :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Oh... yay lots of babies soon!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Got the other 4 shaved today and pics - will try to post tomorrow....

Legacy has a bit of discharge

Sunshine is getting softer in the tail head and loosening

I felt babies moving in all the goats today - it was so nice to just sit with each one and feel babies ---- even felt them in a myotonic that is not due till the end of May!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

AWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Ok - here are the pics that I took yesterday ....

Grace - 138










Pudding - 136










Legacy - 132










Heather - 129


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Wow, that one is going to give you triplets-if not quads.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Well, Sunshine is getting softer and ligs are definately lowering. She hasn't dropped yet and udder isn't quite ready .... really hoping that she will hold out till Friday or this weekend.

Fire is a BOOGER - she wants me NO WHERE around her now - so when she sees me out there she books it as far away as she can.... silly girl. Definately an attitude change

Fancy - she is getting soft in the back end but ligs are still there but loosening.....

Eany, Meany, Miney, Mo .... who will kid first ?????


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

Oh Allison, you are just getting ready to have a barn FULL of babies, and I just sold all my babies.

You are going to have a barn full that is for sure. Good luck and I hope you are just flooded with does, and all a happy and healthy delivery.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch close to kidding extravaganza!!*

got home tonight and Sunshine's ligs are almost completely gone. Left one I can't find and the right is barely there. Doesn't look like she has dropped though, no discharge, and no real other changes in her. So I will check her again tonight and first thing in the morning. She will go into the kidding stall if there are significant changes. But of course - tomorrow, I have work and have to leave at 6:45 am and then have class from 4:00 - 7:30pm ---- aggghhhH!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

I am thinking that there is no way that she will make it to Friday --- I will be lucky if she makes it till I get home tomorrow. Sunshine and her sister have been moved to the kidding stall. She is not in labor - however - her ligs are gone and udder is getting full and tight. I will get up to check on her tonight and update through the night


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Woohoo.... babies, babies..... ahhhh the anticipation!  I'm not expecting babies for another 2 weeks so I'm living vicariously through everyone expecting new babies NOW! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

It is 1:30 am - ligs are 100% gone and she is chewing cud faster than I have EVER seen a goat chew it!!! Yep - looks like she will have them after I leave for work - grrrrr


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

So this morning she is mush and posty... I am going to mis this birth, which is devasting to me, but I have faith that she will do well and the baby will be ok.

I have pics that I will upload in a few


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Ok - so here are the pics from this morning --- sorry that I am so late.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

She'll be waiting for you to get home.... and then even wait til midnite to deliver!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Good Luck hope she waites till you get home. Cant waite to see babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Liz - you are so not funny


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

I agree... she looks to be about 12 hours out!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Sure hope you r right.... About 10 minutes from the house. I'll let ya know what I find


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*

Sunshine kidded - still real wet... A DOELING and I do believe blue eyes!!!!! Gotta get her cleaned up and bring her into the light - but I believe she is black and white


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Woo Hooo!!!! Congrats on the girl!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Congrats on the little doeling


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Well, I thought we were done and I am wrong - she started laying down again.... She was trying to push with nothing happening, put one finger in - I can feel a nose, still in the sack. If she doesn't progress soon, I am going in. She is small and I am worried that it might be stuck

Btw - little girl is tri broken buckskin with blue eyes just like momma - 2 pounds 5.4 ounces


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

I've found that sometimes all it takes is a finger alongside the head to hook a hoof, kids can be delivered with one foot forward with the nose with no problem. I hope the next one is just as pretty as the first!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Scrubbing up to go in


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine is getting close*



liz said:


> She'll be waiting for you to get home.... and then even wait til midnite to deliver!


Well.....it was close to midnite here! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Well - With MUCH help from LIZ ( I LOVE YOU AND OWE YOU!!!!!!!) I was able to save the second kid. The kid was stuck. I ruptured the sack to find a hoof stretching all the way forward. Looked like a front leg - but could not find ANYTHING ELSE. I was trying and trying to find the rest of the "body" and figure out what was going on. Sunshine is a small girl and it was very difficult - after calling Liz and her keeping me calm and walking me through some things - is what it was is that the baby was on its side, head down and turned back towards the hiney, with the leg over the top. Then it was pushed so hard against the pelvic bone I had the damnest time.

So I finally got it and the baby came flying out once I got it straightened out - looks just like the other kid - and yep - ANOTHER DOELING!!!! Not sure, but I believe it has brown eyes, but will know for sure in the morning. I now have a swollen hand, and poor momma is pretty sore, but i had no thoughts that the second one would live - I just wanted to save momma.

I am uploading pics - but little one isn't standing so I need to get her something to eat.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

I am glad to have been online and able to help!

Pics can wait, get baby dry and warm and get her onto the teat, she'll stand in no time, given the hard delivery it'll take her a bit longer to get her bearings.

Ice for your hand and a big :hug: too....you did great!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Thanks Liz - I honestly couldn't have done it without you.

I was totally fine till I tried and tried and couldn't find anything - then I started to panic


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Great job getting her out! And what a surprise! Maybe that's what you should call her. lol :leap: :hug:

Did you bump her to make sure she really is done this time? Maybe some painkillers for both of you are in order! I sure do hate those tight does to reposition in!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Ashley - that is for sure - I have never ever experienced that before - and never want to again. Especially as this girl has a very special place in alot of people's hearts.

I did bump her and didn't feel anything else in her and she was passing the placenta when I came in to grab a quick bite to eat.

Time to go back out....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Grace kidded twin bucklings ---- grrrrrr ..... but cute little buggers!

Out to get pics and do meds....

So - Fire or Fancy next - who knows - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Ok - so I have moved Fancy into the kidding stall..... I don't think she is quite ready - but she is just acting off and she can so go from ligs to kids so fast, I prefer that she is in the stall.

Anyway here she is tonight


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

STILL no more babies.... I am getting really scared .... they are all syncing up with each other.....

Here is Fancy from last night - so 24 hours from the picture above


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

She looks more filled in the udder now then the last pic.......so she is getting closer... :hug: Praying for a happy kidding... ray: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

So here is Fancy tonight -




























And Legacy - NO LAUGHING



















I was going to induce legacy on Friday to kid on Saturday - but now I am thinking that I am going to wait. Her udder is not filled up and her ligs are bone hard. She hasn't dropped either... so I will wait for a bit longer maybe see how she is on Saturday and reeval - I am just getting a little worried on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

poor Lacy! wow


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

Fancy kidded TRIPLETS!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Sunshine kidded - Fancy up next??*

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Went to bed at 9pm, thought I could get a nap in..... got up at 11:15 and went to check on fire to find a little F1 Mini Nubian buckling with airplane ears on the ground. [dance1] [dance1] he is CUTE, but cant tell if he is going to be red like momma or more of a red roan. She already had all the goo off of him, but still wet.

I took him out to weight him - 7 pounds 15.2 ounces!!!!! He is HUGE!!! at least we know that she makes them well! Lol!

Pics to come!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Woohoo!!! Get some sleep


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Congratulations!!!!

Fire did a great job!! My goodness you have a buck year going on :kidblue:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Thanks for reminding me Liz - LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

at least its better then my buck year lol. 12 boys and 1 girl! Congrats though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Aww...congrats.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Lets see ...

I am at:

7 girls

5 boys

I think that is right..... lol

With 3 to kid anytime, 2 in May, and 1 in June


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Wow! Poor Legacy! :shocked: It looks like she's carrying a whole herd!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch -Fire Kidded!!!*

Pudding kidded just after midnight with a buckling / doeling pair!!!! I am so happy for her and she did a GREAT job. I had set my alarm to get up and check on her at midnight and I had to fight with myself to get up .... I walked out there and she was laying down with her leg out..... kicked Heather (pudding's dam) out of the stall and looked - two front hooves out!!! So I was there for both births!!! Yah

I will get pics tomorrow -

But buckling is of course Buckskin with a white dot on side - 3 pounds 6.4 ounces and the doeling is a flashy broken buckskin with white and 3 pounds 10.8 ounces.

Pudding is being a wonderful mother!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded!!!*

Well - now legacy has decided she has had enough of pregnancy - her ligs are gone but her udder is not near full and she doesn't look to have dropped - but I put her in the kidding stall due to going to work but I am going to see if I can get off work early and go home....


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

:leap: Congrats and good luck with Legacy.

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Congrats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*










Brat is playing games with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

I hope she pops soon!!! Good luck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

OMG :shocked:

That udder better fill quick! I bet she has quints too.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Congratulations on Pudding's babies! :clap:

:shocked: How does Legacy even walk?!? :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Its 8am (ok almost 9 now - but I checked on her at 8) and she is getting lovey and ALOT of weight on the bottom of her belly.... poor girl === hopefully soon.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Go Legacy, go!!!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Holy moly....

How many babies are in there?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Hopefully we will know soon - her cervix is starting to dialate - so hopefully she gets a move on


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Talking to Allison, and just wanted to let everyone know that Legacy's water broke  Babies soon!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

First born! :kidblue: Congrats Legacy and Allison!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Second :kidblue: born!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Omg...how many are there...is she still going?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Third :kidblue: born!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Legacy's Kids - 5/1/10
Boy1 - 3 lb. 1.6 oz
Boy2 - 3 lb. 6.8 oz
Boy3- 4 lb. 7 oz - pulled


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Thanks so much Natalie!!!! Pics coming


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

HOLY COW!!! I seriously would have thought there were more in there!! Congrats on the new additions!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

you and me both Liz!!!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding Kidded! Legacy is next!*

Congrats! Surely thought there would be more than three..they must have been stacked long ways


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Legacy kidded - Heather is last Nigi*

I have 1 more nigi to kid - and that is Heather. After that, I get a break and then have two Myotonics and one Nubian and then I am done for the year.

I just really hope that there is a :kidred: in Heather and Tumbles for me and :kidblue: in the Myotonics .....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Heather kidded - Nigis done - Myo's *

Heather kidded this morning - it was a bad birth - and I just knew something wasn't right.

First kid came about 7:15 this morning with only a head. Had to grab the jaw and pull like "BEEP" to get it out. BOY.... grrrr. Could feel another kid in there..... and it came quick..... again - nose only ..... a dead boy. DARN IT. I was so upset.

So - most of you don't know also - that Legacy rejected her white buckling. I found him Sunday almost dead. He was so cold that he could not even register his temp on the thermometer. I brought him in, warmed him up and then tried to take him back to mom and she would roll him away and not let him near her - so Bottle baby it is .....

Well, I had a bright idea when Heather had the still born - try Legacy's bottle baby - and wouldn't you know - she let him walk right up and start nursing and cleaning him.... she is such a great brood doe.

Pics in the nursery section.


----------

